# Family attitudes to diabetes



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi,

I’m curious as to other people's experience of their family's reaction to diabetes. The reason I ask is I've seen nothing in the way of support and my father told me to "**** away off and inject yourself in the toilet" when I visited recently.

Their reaction when I was diagnosed was fairly unremarkable too, and back in march when I was rushed to hospital with sepsis they didn't visit the entire time I was admitted because "it's too far to go and you're not that sick". So I'm not sure exactly what I expected.


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Also I'm not looking for sympathy. I'm genuinely curious as to how different families reacted.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2016)

I imagine that family reactions vary with this as much as anything else. It's possible that they don't fully understand diabetes, particularly Type 1, and it can appear to be a bit of an 'invisible' condition, so people don't realise how hard it can be to cope with at times. Both my parents were quite elderly when I was diagnosed so there wasn't much input from them. My sister knows that I am quite a capable person so whilst she shows concern she knows that it is something I have learned to deal with and doesn't fuss.

Sorry to hear that your family seem unaware of the potential dangers - or perhaps they are fearful of something they don't understand and covering up by being flippant?


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

They're very dismissive of it, as they were with my sepsis and my ongoing depression. Yet my mother's MS which some considerable an invisible condition is brought to the fore all the time. I guess I have the "why me's" still occasionally but am I asking too much by looking to them for support?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2016)

AaronH83 said:


> They're very dismissive of it, as they were with my sepsis and my ongoing depression. Yet my mother's MS which some considerable an invisible condition is brought to the fore all the time. I guess I have the "why me's" still occasionally but am I asking too much by looking to them for support?


Personally, no, I don't think it's asking too much. Have you tried explaining to them how you feel? Being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes is life-changing and they should be aware that their dismissal of it is hurtful


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Aaron, some parents react like that due to a guilt complex as they perceive they gave you the condition.

I had the same reaction from my father when I was diagnosed as a 4 1/2 year old. Until that day I was Daddies little girl the day of diagnoses that all changed from that day on my father ignored me completely and made sure I was made to feel as unwelcome and unwanted to the day he died. Why? because he had a guilt complex about my diabetes as in his eyes he gave it to me, I'm a 4th generation type1 all on my fathers side of the family.
I've never blamed him or ever even thought he was to blame. Must admit I felt no sorrow when he died and only out of respect to my Mum did I bother go to his funeral. I did my duty as a daughter to make sure his life was as comfortable and pain free as possible during his last year on earth.

Just make sure that you find a way of accepting the situation you find yourself in and if possible make sure your parents know you do not hold them responsible for your diabetes.


----------



## BBarb (Sep 17, 2016)

Possibly.
I'm coeliac and they seemed to find that hard to deal with (diabetes was known to them as 'sugar diabetes') and acceptable - although not the need to watch my diet.  Coeliac disease was fussy eating and the assumption that introducing a bit of wheat and building up a tolerance was the way to go.  I am therefor a 'fussy eater' who 'always has been, even as a child'.
My brother's arthritis, which I also have, gets more sympathy.
I've learned to 'put up and shut up' and not to let it hurt.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2016)

BBarb said:


> Possibly.
> I'm coeliac and they seemed to find that hard to deal with (diabetes was known to them as 'sugar diabetes') and acceptable - although not the need to watch my diet.  Coeliac disease was fussy eating and the assumption that introducing a bit of wheat and building up a tolerance was the way to go.  I am therefor a 'fussy eater' who 'always has been, even as a child'.
> My brother's arthritis, which I also have, gets more sympathy.
> I've learned to 'put up and shut up' and not to let it hurt.


I was interested when a couple of years ago I was diagnosed with a (benign) form of skin cancer known as a BCC (Basal Cell Carcinoma). When I announced on Facebook that I had had it cut out and was now declared 'cancer-free', I got considerably more messages of support than when my diabetes was diagnosed three years earlier - for that I got diet and exercise advice, despite the fact I had lost 17 pounds in 3 days, had a BMI of 17 and had been training to run a marathon the week of my diagnosis  Moreover, when I was diagnosed they also thought I'd had a heart attack - I hadn't, as it turned out, but there was far more attention paid to that and my diabetes was most definitely demoted to second place in importance.

For some, diabetes can be condition to joke about (although far from funny if you have to deal with it) - comedians often make gags about it. You would be unlikely to hear the same sort of jokes being made about cancer.


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Personally, no, I don't think it's asking too much. Have you tried explaining to them how you feel? Being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes is life-changing and they should be aware that their dismissal of it is hurtful



I have, they were again so indifferent. It's really getting me down and we had a huge argument this morning about it. It's something that I hoped perhaps they would come round to but as the weeks pass it seems less and less likely


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 17, 2016)

I've had little support or understanding from what remains of my family - my brother won't even acknowledge it - if I say anything he just walks away. The only times he's been of help were a couple of occasions in the early days when I was so low I needed emergency services cos I was fitting. He did at least learn to do a BG test if it looked like I might peg out on him.

Part of this is down to fear. I'm in the way of being the 'matriarch' (read petty dictator) of my clan and there's no clear successor. A scary prospect for them as many of my rellies are dyslexic, indeed, a goodly number of them cannot read or write at all. The notion of not having me around to deal with the written word and officialdom for them is terrifying, they just can't face it so they blank it out. Sigh. This is one reason why I've struggled so much with all my health issues, I'm basically battling alone.

My friends on the other hand have been effin wonderful. Without exception they have supported and encouraged me and, if there was something they didn't understand they asked me. Frankly, I've had more support from them and the denizens of this wee piece of heaven than any of my relatives.

I don't bother trying to talk to them any more. If I need a sympathetic ear, support, encouragement or a kick in the keister, I look to my mates not my family. If I need a lift to the shops or an appointment, a friend will take me. Sometimes, your real 'family' isn't related to you at all and I'm very lucky to have two or three folk I can call up at 2am to talk, or bring the bail money when I finally lose the plot and stab my little bother with my finger pricker.

Let loose a bit of a rant there, sorry about that. Must be the combination of drugs and lack of sleep.

[BeeBonnet]The point of all the above is that they may be 'afraid' of it, they obviously don't understand what it is and, frankly, the portrayals of diabetes in the media in recent years have given many the idea that we're all fat gits getting what we deserve and costing the NHS money because we are so inconsiderate as to get sick and use up valuable resources on something we could have prevented if we hadn't been so greedy. [/BeeBonnet]

I'd print of some stuff about T1 from the DUK website and leave it lying about where they can find it. They might read some of it and begin to take notice.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

Aaron if you wish to tell me to mind my own business I fully understand but how are they to you on other matters? Do they support you in any other areas of your life? Are you close to any of them? I never really got on with 2 of my brothers who are now dead. My other one has always just left me to it as he seems to think I manage it well enough. As regards parents my mother broke down in tears the day I was diagnosed and broke down in tears every day after about it until her death.  If she could have taken the condition from me she would have done so without question. God I loved that woman with all of my heart. Not a single day goes by that she doesn't appear and bollock me for my many indiscretions


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Aaron if you wish to tell me to mind my own business I fully understand but how are they to you on other matters? Do they support you in any other areas of your life? Are you close to any of them? I never really got on with 2 of my brothers who are now dead. My other one has always just left me to it as he seems to think I manage it well enough. As regards parents my mother broke down in tears the day I was diagnosed and broke does in tears every day after about it until her death.  If she could have taken the condition from me she would have done so without question. God I loved that woman with all of my heart. Not a single day goes by that she doesn't appear and bollock me for my many indiscretions



I'm not close to them really. It's not for want of trying on my part either, I have given them chance after chance but it's always thrown back at me. There's a large gap between my sister and I and my parents have never really taken an interest in anything I've had or done.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 17, 2016)

My mum was a type 1 from when I was three years old. She felt a bit guilty when I developed it, but after that it was just comparing notes. We even shared the same consultant, so if I was a bit off the mark he would say "what would your mum say?".

Compared to other folk here, that must sound idyllic. My two brothers understand the condition fully as well.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

AaronH83 said:


> I'm not close to them really. It's not for want of trying on my part either, I have given them chance after chance but it's always thrown back at me. There's a large gap between my sister and I and my parents have never really taken an interest in anything I've had or done.




I'm sorry for you on that one in really am. I had a very difficult relationship with my dad and we never got on too well.  My mam and I though doted on each other.


To attempt to offer you some food for thought. If people around you offer empathy then it is no bad thing. I personally believe that the fact is though diabetes is a condition that at the sharp end of things we face completely alone. I also believe that lifestyle has as much to play in good diabetic control as medication.  We choose our own lifestyle. As long as you personally fully understand your own condition and how to make changes to stuff then that's all that really matters. For anything you ain't too sure about there's always advice to be found. This forum has a few 99 year convicts and a few relatively newly diagnosed members who have made a point of learning loads about the condition. Somebody here will usually advise you with the benefit of probably having personally gone through what you are asking questions about. In that respect we are your extended diabetic family


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> My mum was a type 1 from when I was three years old. She felt a bit guilty when I developed it, but after that it was just comparing notes. We even shared the same consultant, so if I was a bit off the mark he would say "what would your mum say?".




How I really hate to miss an open goal. I must resist, I must I must I must........


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> My mum was a type 1 from when I was three years old. She felt a bit guilty when I developed it, but after that it was just comparing notes. We even shared the same consultant, so if I was a bit off the mark he would say "what would your mum say?".



Given my mum's reaction to me having a hypo in the kitchen, she'd probably say very little besides "if you're going to be sick do it in the sink, I've just mopped..."


----------



## stephknits (Sep 17, 2016)

very interesting thread.  I do think diabetes is difficult to get a grip of if you aren't the one managing it on a day to day basis.  My parents are incredibly supportive and loving, but even so, have not really understood diabetes - which is fair enough.  I have everyone on here if I need help with a particular issue and the amazing DSNs at my hospital.  I think my children understand it more than my parents as they live with me and not 2 hours away like my ps, who therefore don't see the ins and outs of managing diabetes.  My mum is a natural worrier, so despite not having a clue, she is saying things like shouldn't you eat something etc and wants me to take insulin when I am low etc.  I know that she means 'I love you' and 'I am trying to help', not 'I cant be bothered to find out about your condition and don't really listen when you explain again'!   I am very lucky to have them.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 17, 2016)

I have only just had my diagnosis changed to LADA from type 2 and it's been a bloody hard battle. My dad is still of the opinion that if I lose weight, my diabetes will go away. I even told him that it doesn't matter how much I weigh, I would've developed diabetes anyway and he went "yes but you don't want to be on insulin all your life do you" well no dad, not really but if you could find me a new pancreas soon then that would be great 

My mum has been awfully supportive. She has even Googled what LADA is and done research about carb counting etc. She does the whole "can you eat that?" thing but it's from a place of genuine worry. She has threatened to ring the consultant before and demand better care for me. I know she worries about me, especially as I live on my own and she's 2.5 hours away but I understand how hard it must be to understand when you don't live with it or see it daily


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

Aaron if I may be so bold as to highlight, with the sense of humour displayed in your previous comment I would like to offer you a very warm welcome to the forum. My name's Geoff


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I have only just had my diagnosis changed to LADA from type 2 and it's been a bloody hard battle. My dad is still of the opinion that if I lose weight, my diabetes will go away. I even told him that it doesn't matter how much I weigh, I would've developed diabetes anyway and he went "yes but you don't want to be on insulin all your life do you" well no dad, not really but if you could find me a new pancreas soon then that would be great
> 
> My mum has been awfully supportive. She has even Googled what LADA is and done research about carb counting etc. She does the whole "can you eat that?" thing but it's from a place of genuine worry.




Rosie Carmel you are drop dead gorgeous just the way you are. Don't go changin


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm sorry that your family are dismissive of your diabetes, it is tough when you just want a bit of support and understanding. 

My parents told me as a young girl after diagnosis that I couldn't tell anybody I had diabetes, they used to hide my insulin in the neighbours fridge when anyone came to tea or to stay, I was told off for having hypos, I never spoke to my Dad about it throughout his life. His Mum died young from complications of Type 1 so I presume he just couldn't cope with me having it too.

It is a really tough thing to feel so unsupported or as in my case that I had done something terrible to deserve it and must hide all evidence of having it. It took me about 30 years to realise it wasn't my fault and I was amazed to see people talking openly about having diabetes. I can't change how my parents were about it and have found a way to feel quite proud that I'm managing with things after such a long, difficult period of blaming myself and feeling ashamed of having diabetes.

I'm sorry I don't have any advice on how to encourage your parents to engage with you about your diabetes as I never found the answer. I couldn't change how they saw it or chose to cope with it but I have eventually found a way for me to feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Aaron if I may be so bold as to highlight, with the sense of humour displayed in your previous comment I would like to offer you a very warm welcome to the forum. My name's Geoff



Hi Geoff


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 17, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Rosie Carmel you are drop dead gorgeous just the way you are. Don't go changin



You are a charmer - thank you!! 

My dad watched that "fixing dad" documentary about the bloke with type 2 diabetes and the ONLY thing he took from it was "oh if I buy my daughter a bicycle, she can get rid of her diabetes" errm...

I just tell him I'm type 1 instead of explaining LADA. He seems to think type 2 is high blood sugar and type 1 is low blood sugar....


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello @Flower I hope that you are well


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm fine thanks DL just chuckling to myself recalling the white plastic box my Dad made to hide my insulin in all those years back


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Flower said:


> I'm sorry that your family are dismissive of your diabetes, it is tough when you just want a bit of support and understanding.
> 
> My parents told me as a young girl after diagnosis that I couldn't tell anybody I had diabetes, they used to hide my insulin in the neighbours fridge when anyone came to tea or to stay, I was told off for having hypos, I never spoke to my Dad about it throughout his life. His Mum died young from complications of Type 1 so I presume he just couldn't cope with me having it too.
> 
> ...



It was the "go inject in the toilet" comment that really annoyed me. Why should I go and open my body up to infection in a place people go to do their 1s and 2s? Why should I have to hide away like a drug addict when what I'm doing is needed for my health?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 17, 2016)

Is somebody keeping a score on this family lark? It looks about even, good or useless. My gut feeling is that will persist, and my theory is this: the more intelligent the parents, the likelier they are to make time to learn about diabetes. And half the population are below average intelligence. So there's your half and half. 

Any mileage in this theory?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Is somebody keeping a score on this family lark? It looks about even, good or useless. My gut feeling is that will persist, and my theory is this: the more intelligent the parents, the likelier they are to make time to learn about diabetes. And half the population are below average intelligence. So there's your half and half.
> 
> Any mileage in this theory?




Oi buster, it kinda depends which half you are sticking me in


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

On a subject relating to a parent but not relating to diabetes my dad used to be able to balance a sweeping brush handle over the top of a door while the door was open and pull himself up by his arms only. I used to watch him do it as a kid and it always frightened the life out of me. It seems I may be 3rd generation Colobus monkey


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 17, 2016)

The resemblance is uncanny now you mention it. Does this prove or negate my theory?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> The resemblance is uncanny now you mention it. Does this prove or negate my theory?




It makes me really wince having to load your gun so that you can shoot me with it


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 17, 2016)

My family don't talk about anything. They're useless.  I'm not injecting so don't have that issue.
Just because they're family is not reason to put up with rubbish. Despite the fact we're supposed to.  Don't put up with that type of comment from your dad.  I'm annoyed about it myself.
{*hugs*}


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 17, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Is somebody keeping a score on this family lark? It looks about even, good or useless. My gut feeling is that will persist, and my theory is this: the more intelligent the parents, the likelier they are to make time to learn about diabetes. And half the population are below average intelligence. So there's your half and half.
> 
> Any mileage in this theory?



I feel I should say that, had my parents still been alive when I was diagnosed, they would both have been there and given me all the love and support I could have wanted. They'd have gone out of their way to learn all they could about Diabetes and how to help me cope. They were 100% behind me all my life, and if I have the strength to keep on battling, it's down to them and their firm belief that we could do anything we set our minds to. But they're long gone and I have always had a rather strained relationship with bother, we have nowt in common but the name. God, how I miss them.


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> You are a charmer - thank you!!
> 
> My dad watched that "fixing dad" documentary about the bloke with type 2 diabetes and the ONLY thing he took from it was "oh if I buy my daughter a bicycle, she can get rid of her diabetes" errm...
> 
> I just tell him I'm type 1 instead of explaining LADA. He seems to think type 2 is high blood sugar and type 1 is low blood sugar....



On the upside, free bike!!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 17, 2016)

My family were generally supportive but didn't really understand it (it's such a complex condition) and as I seemed to be okay managing it on my own and I myself don't really like making a fuss of things it wasn't discussed very much.  For years though I felt very isolated with no-one to really talk to about it who understood it and a bit like Flower also slightly ashamed that I may have done something to cause it.  It's only relatively recently that I have been more open about it with people and discuss it more with my Mum now than I ever have before.  My Dad died 8 years ago and my Mum told me only recently that when I was diagnosed he blamed her for allowing me to eat too much sugar and causing it.  (I didn't have any more sugar than anyone else but I suppose he was looking for a reason for it or to blame someone ).  I'm not sure when he died whether he knew T1 was an autoimmune condition.  I feel a bit stupid and angry with myself now to think all those years having a medical condition which was not my fault and over which I couldn't have done anything to stop me getting it but keeping it 'hidden' and not wanting/being able to openly discuss it.


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Folks thank you so so much for being so honest with your experiences. It's been a real help. My only contact with diabetes before I was diagnosed was a friend of mine and she has been so helpful, as have all of you who took the time to share your thoughts so honestly. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey Aaron,
Sorry to hear you haven't got support from your family. 
My dad is T1, so my close family already had a in depth knowledge of diabetes, so I'm lucky that they have been supportive and helpful. I've always known a lot about diabetes, so it came as a kind of shock to me, after diagnosis, how little other people knew. It was a bit naive of me, I suppose, but I was so used to diabetes being a part of my life in one way or another. 
My friends have been mostly great, -apart from one, who I'd always been very close too, she got annoyed with me for 'making a fuss' and thought I was being dramatic when I had a hypo, so we are no longer friends really, I think she had a total lack of understanding of the illness, and didn't want to know. 
I think there is a lot of ignorance surrounding diabetes unfortunately. 
This forum is fantastic for support though


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Moreover, when I was diagnosed they also thought I'd had a heart attack - I hadn't, a


Why do they think people have had a heart attack when we are running high BG.  I had the same and was admitted as one test indicated that I might have had a heart attack.  They had asked me if I was diabetic, but as I didn't know I was at that time I said no.  It was a week later that I was back in with ketoacidosis, after a locus had checked ny BG.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 17, 2016)

I felt quite sad reading some of these posts, my family are supportive but don't really understand the ins and outs, part of that is my fault, I want them to treat me like a "normal" mum so often play down any problems I may have. It's strange because my own mum died at 52 of breast cancer which we ( my sisters) didn't know she had! She kept things to herself to protect us probably and I vowed I wouldn't do that, but hey I am. I also used to hide how I felt from my hubby because he worries so much about me and he had a heart attack at 47 so I worry about him! What a pair eh? But I do tell him now, and it's a relief, I also have good friends who I can turn to and you lot of course. A memory did come back to me reading all these posts though, when this whole sorry thing started 15 years ago, pancreatitis caused by gall stones, my dad picked me up from hospital after a four week stay, emergency gall bladder removal and pancreatic cysts drained, and asked me if I wanted him to pick up some fish and chips on the way home! Ha! He died before my diagnosis but don't think he would have been very helpful!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 18, 2016)

My Mum is amazing and very supportive, but then we'd just lost my Dad to complications of type 2 twelve months earlier so we know the potential danger all too well.  My brother on the other hand has not spoken to me since, he's been to my house twice but I doubt he'd have done that if Mum didn't live in my house, he didn't say a word, didn't ask me how I am, or how I'm coping nothing.  He makes jokes about it all the time, to the point where one of his sons told him to shut up (and they're polite young chaps who wouldn't dream of it).  I know why, but it doesn't mean I'll make excuses for him, he's an ostrich, he prefers to ignore it and me if necessary rather than acknowledge it.  He didn't come and see Dad when he was ill (we didn't know what the problem was and neither did the doctors until he died very suddenly), not when he was in hospital having blood transfusions, or when he was in hospital with a bad infection, he came when he was on life support but by then it was too late.  He didn't go and see my Gran before she died or my uncle and recently his friend died from cancer and he didn't say goodbye.  It's sad that he's so closed off, sad for me because I'd like a relationship with my brother, but sadder for him in the end because he loses so much hiding behind his notion that you never have to face bad things.  He's nearly ruined his marriage because his wife has just been diagnosed with a lifelong condition so I hope the penny drops before that.  

I had lots of friends who dropped me just after diagnosis or phased me out which is a better description.  It shocked me at the time because I'm not an ostrich, I'm more of a head on, look it in the eyes and will it to fight me kind of a gal.  On the up side though I know who I can count on now, and that's gold.  

They might never give you the support you need or want, but find those people in your life who will and do.  You might not know who they are yet, but they're the ones you'd do anything for, the ones you'd give a kidney to not because you want someone to slice you open and whip out an internal organ, but because the thought of the world without them in it is so inconceivably sad you'd just have to.  Find them and cherish them.  They're as much your family as someone who happens to be connected to you via an accident of genetics.


----------



## Owen (Sep 18, 2016)

Sadly don't people do not think about anyone else but themselves.

I can say a few things that would shock. But to be honest I find more understanding from people that share this "wonderful disease".

The welsh side of my family tend to compete to see who is the most ill. The Scottish side tend to say grow up, you are aren't dead. Sorry Jonsi and Mikeyb. 

 I don't expect them to get it, especially when half the medical profession argue over the illness and how best to treat it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 18, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> after a locus had checked ny BG.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 18, 2016)

Aaron Sorry to hear your parents aren't supportive, you can't choose your family but you can choose your friends, is an old but true saying. Try not to let them get you down, hard I know. Diabetes is a hidden condition and very much misunderstood. I sincerely hope you have some real caring friends in the real world, you have many here on this forum but I know it's not quite the same.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi Aaron

We don’t get to choose our families, we just have to deal with the ones we get.  Some of us ‘luck out’ and some get a rough deal. Fortunately, we _can _choose our friends.  When you need encouragement, advice, support, genuine goodwill or just a bit of fun then you’ll find it on this forum. Why not drop in to our virtual pub for a drink and we can get to know one another better.  You’ll find the Banting & Best under Off The Subject.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hi Aaron
> 
> We don’t get to choose our families, we just have to deal with the ones we get.  Some of us ‘luck out’ and some get a rough deal. Fortunately, we _can _choose our friends.  When you need encouragement, advice, support, genuine goodwill or just a bit of fun then you’ll find it on this forum. Why not drop in to our virtual pub for a drink and we can get to know one another better.  You’ll find the Banting & Best under Off The Subject.  Hope to see you there.


I'm outside the door waiting for it to open.  I want my lunch.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 18, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


>


Oops. That should have been locum.  I really should check before I upload.
Predictive text is sometimes so unpredictable (and sometimes very entertaining).


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 18, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Oops. That should have been locum.  I really should check before I upload.
> Predictive text is sometimes so unpredictable (and sometimes very entertaining).


Lol I posted on another forum the other day to say I had been on a pump for 88 years, someone asked if it was steam driven


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 18, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol I posted on another forum the other day to say I had been on a pump for 88 years, someone asked if it was steam driven



Steampunk pumps, I could get into that!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2016)

AaronH83 said:


> Steampunk pumps, I could get into that!



Original insulin pump!


----------



## AaronH83 (Sep 19, 2016)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 1939
> Original insulin pump!



Dear god that's almost as big as my vape!!!


----------

